# Hidden Camper in the City



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Ok here is the plan: As an Urban BOL and secondary Bug-out plan, I plan to put an 8x10 Camper in a storage unit, hide it behind empty boxed and build a secret passage through the "Box blind" so if I need to Bug-out in the city, I go here to hide out and hook the camper up the SUV and head out the city when things calm down further. What do you guys think?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What's the purpose of the empty boxes? If it's a ruse to hide the camper if anyone opens the unit door, they'll quickly discover the boxes are empty and find the camper anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How much would such a rental cost?
10'x10' units around me are ~$120/mo.
Renting your BOL might not be the best idea. The owner could easily decide to disallow access if things get weird.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Also, the doors on rent-a-shacks have the ability to accept two padlocks. Anyone could lock you out.



Or in.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a bad plan. If you live in a apartment building with no storage why not. More options the better, IMHO. 

Better then building a box in the basement to hide for months.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Better then building a box in the basement to hide for months.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What's the purpose of the empty boxes? If it's a ruse to hide the camper if anyone opens the unit door, they'll quickly discover the boxes are empty and find the camper anyway.


So that when I open the door to get in, no one sees the camper & I can always put some thrift store cloths and stuff there to help camouflage the camper. Remember my idea is based on OPSEC. I want to stock the Camper and I don't want to be visible doing it. So putting boxes in a storage building is nothing but, loading boxes into a camper in a storage building might be noticeable. So the idea is leave my crappy apartment with my Bug-Out bag and head to the storage unit. In the storage unit I lock the latch open and close the door, I can chill there for however long without touching the gear in the BOB &, then hook the Camper up to my SUV and drive out to a further BOL.



Kauboy said:


> How much would such a rental cost?
> 10'x10' units around me are ~$120/mo.
> Renting your BOL might not be the best idea. The owner could easily decide to disallow access if things get weird.


True but limited to an apartment... its an extra benefit and most things like Civil Unrest and such tend to happen fast. For slower things like storms and forest fires I can hitch up and leave.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Also, the doors on rent-a-shacks have the ability to accept two padlocks. Anyone could lock you out.
> 
> Or in.


Or I could leave the bolt open and lock it open. Pull the door down and hide inside for a hours/days...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Most storage sheds aren't positioned so they're readily visible unless you're right there between the buildings. I've had one for 17 years and I've only see two people while I was there. So 'prying eyes' aren't a big concern.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I've had one for almost 19, 3 of which I was overseas in the Army and 3 in prison, in the 13 years I been "home" I've seen plenty of people. Its all about location my friend.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

The three times I have used storage building for over one year. I always figured the rent was more than the value of the stuff in storage. If I lived in a city I would go camping every month, searching for a BOL. After I found that location I would bury gear and food there. As this pile of shit called modern life comes undone, you might have to escape with what you can carry on your person. The more often you camp the more you can tune your set-up. My brother has bicycled across the USA, coast to coast several times and he carries everything he owns on that bike. As preppers that is the skill set we need to bring to the table.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Captjim_NM said:


> The three times I have used storage building for over one year. I always figured the rent was more than the value of the stuff in storage. If I lived in a city I would go camping every month, searching for a BOL. After I found that location I would bury gear and food there. As this pile of shit called modern life comes undone, you might have to escape with what you can carry on your person. The more often you camp the more you can tune your set-up. *My brother has bicycled across the USA, coast to coast several times and he carries everything he owns on that bike. As preppers that is the skill set we need to bring to the table.*


Wow! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Wow! That's pretty amazing.


I agree. The guy must be in great shape and have a lot of useful skills.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Interesting, but after a while aren't storage lockers are going to be a magnet for the scallywags and n'er do wells to try to loot?

Godspeed


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Interesting, but after a while aren't storage lockers are going to be a magnet for the scallywags and n'er do wells to try to loot?
> 
> Godspeed


Yep... That is why its a temporary hide away until things call down.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Personally I kinda like the idea, in some city in an apartment got a camper stocked and stashed ready to go. I would definitely have a way to get out regardless if they locked it. A tip would be to make sure you have power tools loaded in the camper, bring batteries with you, even if it's ryobi who cares, but I'd definitely want a drill and sawzall in there ( among with plenty of other tools ).


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obviously you need to do what you think is best. IMHO, I'd rather find someone outside the city where you could store the camper. A friendly farmer or such. Probably would be less money, and you can bug out immediately, and not fight traffic and hopefully get into the storage place. That could be a real bear if power goes out and the gate won't open. No matter what. do not store any food in the camper, an open invitation to critters. I'd really advise you to put a whole bunch of mouse bait trays everywhere and anywhere in the camper to hopefully prevent damage. Critters were my biggest problem with my 2 pop ups, 2 hard wall, and motor coach over a period of nearly 40 years. Oh, moth balls help, too, if you can find enough male moths. I'd also invest in the best locking system I could afford and install tire lug nut locks. One friend even went so far as to purchase a pair of 7 foot long cables to loop thru the spoked wheels and locked them together. Set it up with it's own cooking pots and pans and plates and silverware, etc., so you don't need to worry about loading all that into your tow vehicle. If you store for really long periods of time, jack the axle up and use a 4x4 block just tall enough to get the tires off the ground and cover the tires for protection, if you find place to store it outdoors. I don't know if you have to worry about freeze damage to the plumbing, but I'd run RV anti-freeze thru the water system, espeally the pump and check valve for the city water connection. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I like the idea cause campers are notorious for leaking if left out in the elements after 5 to 10 years, and just cause one thinks they aren't, they are. One problem I see is this vehicle pulling this trailer when no one else is on the road makes a prime target even after things calm down. Storage unit is great, but I would look towards a tent or something of the sorts that is 4 season rated since fuel will only get you so far and you can only hide the camper so well from nefarious characters.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Also, the doors on rent-a-shacks have the ability to accept two padlocks. Anyone could lock you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Or in.


Or lock you in


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> Or lock you in


Uh.. No, they can't. If you leave the latch pulled open and relock it they can't lock you in. The problem is more that you can't secure the door, if you hide inside. Security is an issue there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Uh.. No, they can't. If you leave the latch pulled open and relock it they can't lock you in. The problem is more that you can't secure the door, if you hide inside. Security is an issue there.
> View attachment 114417


Doing so makes it painfully obvious one only needs to lift the door.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Not necessarily and, if they are poking around well there are ways...


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Uh.. No, they can't. If you leave the latch pulled open and relock it they can't lock you in. The problem is more that you can't secure the door, if you hide inside. Security is an issue there.
> View attachment 114417


Easy enough to lock from the inside when you're there. Just put a padlock through one of the holes in the rails for the roll up door.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Which then turns you into a trapped animal.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which then turns you into a trapped animal.


So does your house...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

The assumption in all this is the SF allows campers, fuel, food, etc to be stored inside…

Im betting…no.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

ErickthePutz said:


> The assumption in all this is the SF allows campers, fuel, food, etc to be stored inside…
> 
> Im betting…no.


Why wouldn't they let me keep the camp inside? People keep cars, motorcycles, guns and ammo in storage buildings all the time...


----------



## Crash5291 (Sep 18, 2019)

Grinch said:


> Personally I kinda like the idea, in some city in an apartment got a camper stocked and stashed ready to go. I would definitely have a way to get out regardless if they locked it. A tip would be to make sure you have power tools loaded in the camper, bring batteries with you, even if it's ryobi who cares, but I'd definitely want a drill and sawzall in there ( among with plenty of other tools ).


Would require little cutting to resolve, and the places to cut can be marked out when you are alone and have access to both sides. 

Chances are decent that you could also remove the nuts on the inside to simple drop the lock setup off the door, and this can be almost silent aside from it hitting the ground. 



wraithofroncollins said:


> Uh.. No, they can't. If you leave the latch pulled open and relock it they can't lock you in. The problem is more that you can't secure the door, if you hide inside. Security is an issue there.
> View attachment 114417


Securing the door would be simple enough if planned for ahead of time.



ErickthePutz said:


> The assumption in all this is the SF allows campers, fuel, food, etc to be stored inside…
> 
> Im betting…no.


In the 2 different places i have used, the rules were fairly similar. They didn't care what you put inside excluding Propane tanks, gas cans and livestock. Oil was fine, and fuel when in a vehicle was fine. Oxy/ Acetylene tanks were fine (they didn't seem to know what that was, so im sure their insurance provider would of shit). 

Now in reality i stored whatever i wanted in there like i am sure most so and i seen lots that had contraband items in them. Empty fuel tanks and cans no problem. I didn't leave full propane takes there as i didn't need to. 
They would get insufferable hot in summer so I'd be cautious with food myself. 

In thinking about the places i have used, and ones I've been to, to remove cars. none of them strike me as having enough height to the doors to get a camper inside, unless its a pop up or other low height design.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wraithofroncollins said:


> So does your house...


So does a camper.

Actually, it doesn't take much to trap a person in a storage unit. Easy to do, and easy to maintain the situation. But it takes a lot more to trap someone in their house. And certainly one person can't do that alone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You guys are reminding me of a comic bit about how easy it is to get bike locks, walk up to any store with pull open doors, and trap everybody inside.
The comic was astounded at how easy it is to cause mass chaos with a bag of bike locks. 🤣


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So does a camper.
> 
> Actually, it doesn't take much to trap a person in a storage unit. Easy to do, and easy to maintain the situation. But it takes a lot more to trap someone in their house. And certainly one person can't do that alone.


True but, this is only a hide out if... key word here is "if" I can't move from the spot and, am bugging out.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Why wouldn't they let me keep the camp inside? People keep cars, motorcycles, guns and ammo in storage buildings all the time...


Not always.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

The storage buildings I have used had 2 latches on the door, and 4 lock slots. Someone could lock you out of your storage unit. Someone could lock you inside your storage unit. What a terrible way to die! The storage units I have used had electric gates and if you had not paid your bill, the gate would not open. WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE POWER IS OFF? Sorry, I just don't see this working. Everything you need for a bug-out should be packed in 2 totes. Add one more tote for food and one more for weapons. Once you get out of the city you can stop at any small town and pick-up a few needed items, away from the mess of the city.


----------



## Ty520 (6 mo ago)

a unit that big would cost you a fortune. Just a 10x10 here is over 100 a month i would suggest renting a space at an RV/boat storage yard; WAY cheaper than a storage room - like half or even a third the price...just make sure it is a decent one with good fencing and security


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Ok here is the plan: As an Urban BOL and secondary Bug-out plan, I plan to put an 8x10 Camper in a storage unit, hide it behind empty boxed and build a secret passage through the "Box blind" so if I need to Bug-out in the city, I go here to hide out and hook the camper up the SUV and head out the city when things calm down further. What do you guys think?


With the focus being OPSEC, it makes sense to expect/behave as if you're being watched at all times, because you'd be surprised how few folks pay attention & how many DO when you think you're alone. Boxes are a good idea as a cover/blind for an urban hideout.

Is there air access apart from the door? Something I consider with every plan is a "What if I'm found out" plan. If someone locks the door, tries to smoke you out, burn you out, is there an alternative point of egress (another way to get out) or another source of air should you need it?

Other than that, it seems like a good strategy to lay low for a short term bugout. I only say short term because once folks run out of enough supplies, you'd bet that someone will begin searching storage containers. Or perhaps just opportunistic thieves.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

If your looking at staying in a storage space and worried about being locked in just have a battery powered grinder and some spare cutoff wheels to either cut out the area of the lock or a escape hatch, friend stored his camper in a outside storage yard and people had gone through his camper and stole some of his stuff. I'd try to find a friendly farmer that would be open to storage and in a SHTF situation you might be able to work on his farm. Some of our local farmers rent space for boats/RV's, the farmer across from us rented out his barn to a tree cutting outfit for storage so anything is possible.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

One Shot said:


> If your looking at staying in a storage space and worried about being locked in just have a battery powered grinder and some spare cutoff wheels to either cut out the area of the lock or a escape hatch, friend stored his camper in a outside storage yard and people had gone through his camper and stole some of his stuff. I'd try to find a friendly farmer that would be open to storage and in a SHTF situation you might be able to work on his farm. Some of our local farmers rent space for boats/RV's, the farmer across from us rented out his barn to a tree cutting outfit for storage so anything is possible.


That is a fantastic idea


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Cut yourself out of a storage unit and you've then totally destroyed your plan.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Seems like a viable idea for someone living in an apartment if the storage cost is worth it to you.
You have to go with the options available and consider most-likely dangers. When things get hinky, I don't think most people will be looking to attack you for your stuff so you only have to be prepared for those who Are.
Just avoid the temptation to show/disclose it to anyone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Cut yourself out of a storage unit and you've then totally destroyed your plan.


Wouldn't the plan already be over when it was realized that someone has locked you in?
The jig is up at that point. You've been found. Hiding there is no longer viable.
Get out by any means, and do not return.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

Just sharing something I personally witnessed...

I remember back to the Rodney King riots when the mobs were looting and burning one store after another. At one point they had just torched a liquor store, and were in the beginning process of looting a storage unit rental business that was next door. Some folks were there trying to grab their belongings while some were there thugging, looting, and preparing to torch the place too.
It was only a few hours from when the verdict came out, and the storage units were being pillaged.

I would definitely *NOT* choose a storage unit for a bug out... even for a short while.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Just this week police discovered 90 storage units cut open, homeless people living in the storage units, scattering the property all over the place and thousands and thousand of dollars of stuff stolen. Out of state owners, nobody ever on site. The party has been going on for weeks. I WOULD NOT USE STORAGE UNITS for SHTF!


----------

